# PB bow kill so far.



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I took a vacation day to hunt the post frontal conditions today at my fiance's property. I got in my climbing stand at about 615am so things could settle before daylight. At about 705am I heard a deer walking under my tree, as I look down it was a good size doe. Thinking it was too dark to see my peep I let her slowly walk by, few more young bucks crossed upwind of me. I was pretty confident that a decent buck was going to move through the area. At about 930 he showed up and had no idea I was there. I shot him about 20yds on a perfect broadside shot. I was confused as to what happen once I found my arrow. I found 2 pieces on the ground with no blood on them; one being about 10 inches with broadhead attached, the other was about 5 inches of just shaft.....I was a little nervous at this point, so I waited another hour. I played the shot back in my head and it seemed perfect. Finally I start tracking, only found 2 spots of blood about the size of a BB. Walked another 50 yds and he was piled up with blood everywhere. I cleaned him finding the fletching end still inside the lungs. It was an absolute blood bath inside him, but why did my arrow shatter , 2 pieces passed thru but left a piece behind? Oh, well the montec g5 did the job.























Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh he11 yea! Big congrats man. Earned him. Any bow kill is a great trophy.

Arrows do weird things....


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice job bud. No better thrill than getting that close to game and taking them with a bow.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Congratulations! Great kill with a great story.


----------



## patskat (May 22, 2004)

Great kill , congrats !


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Good Job Sir


----------

